# The Fair.



## dmp (Sep 14, 2006)

...


----------



## misterblu (Sep 15, 2006)

dmp said:


>



Great sky!  Nice use of fill flash.


----------



## CSM (Sep 15, 2006)

Awesome pics.....


----------



## dmp (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## misterblu (Sep 15, 2006)

dmp said:


> Thanks



I'd love to play with a RAW version of the swing image.  Shoot one my way?


----------



## dmp (Sep 15, 2006)

misterblu said:


> I'd love to play with a RAW version of the swing image.  Shoot one my way?



Sure


----------



## misterblu (Nov 22, 2006)

dmp said:


> Sure



Finally got around to playing with that picture:


----------



## dmp (Nov 22, 2006)

misterblu said:


> Finally got around to playing with that picture:



WELL-Done, Jon...


----------



## misterblu (Nov 22, 2006)

dmp said:


> WELL-Done, Jon...



Thanks D.  Couldn't have done it without your awesome picture to base it off of.


----------



## dmp (Nov 22, 2006)

misterblu said:


> Thanks D.  Couldn't have done it without your awesome picture to base it off of.



THEN...you go an ruin it by ending a sentence with a preposition.  

(sigh).

:manhug:


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 22, 2006)

dmp said:


> THEN...you go an ruin it by ending a sentence with a preposition.
> 
> (sigh).
> 
> :manhug:


By definition, you can't end a sentence with a preposition. It's impossible.


----------



## dmp (Nov 22, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:


> By definition, you can't end a sentence with a preposition. It's impossible.



'of' is a preposition.  He ended the sentence using a preposition.  See? it's possible.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 22, 2006)

dmp said:


> 'of' is a preposition.  He ended the sentence using a preposition.  See? it's possible.


Incorrect. In his sentence, 'of' is an adverb.

There is no subject being linked.


----------



## dmp (Nov 22, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:


> Incorrect. In his sentence, 'of' is an adverb.
> 
> There is no subject being linked.




The word 'of' is a preposition and is the last word he used in the sentence, Clay.


Here are more examples:

Where is my wallet at?
What do you need to go to the store for?
Which department is he in?

'of' adds NO significant meaning to the verb, thus is not a phrasal verb.  It's just an unneccesary word, which is a preposition, and the last word in his sentence.  Therfore, he ended his sentence using a preposition, followed by a period.  That is the kind of impertinence up with which I shall not put.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 22, 2006)

dmp said:


> The word 'of' is a preposition and is the last word he used in the sentence, Clay.
> 
> 
> Here are more examples:
> ...


Incorrect.

I was incorrect to call them adverbs, I believe, but I am dead right that they are not prepositions.

Those words CAN BE prepositions, but in those sentences they are not.

A preposition REQUIRES a subject to follow.

By definition, if no subject follows, it is not a preposition; it's something else.



BEYOND all this, however, is the truth that this "rule" is tremendously outdated.


----------



## dmp (Nov 22, 2006)

Here you go clay (holding your hand) - because you'll never believe me:

http://dictionary.reference.com/help/faq/language/g30.html



> *Can I ever end a sentence with a preposition?*
> 
> The word preposition (examples: at, in, of, to) is so named because such words normally precede the position of their objects in a prepositional phrase. *Some people (The ClayTaurus) then took this definition to mean that a preposition always had to come before its object and could never end a sentence.* Latin has a rule against ending a sentence with a preposition, but English has no such rule. If a sentence is unusually long, and the ending preposition will be a long distance from its object, then it is best to avoid ending with the preposition. It is sometimes preferable to avoid ending with a preposition, and sometimes it is preferable to end with a preposition. "Where are you from?" is more natural than, "From where are you?" As general practice, one should avoid ending a sentence with a preposition as a matter of style rather than grammar. If the sentence sounds good and clear and ends with a preposition, then go with it. On this subject, a story involving Winston Churchill is often told. When an editor dared to change a sentence of Churchill's that appeared to end inappropriately with a preposition, Churchill responded by writing to the editor, "This is the kind of impertinence up with which I shall not put." His purpose was to illustrate the awkwardness that can result from rigid adherence to the notion that prepositions at the end of sentences are always incorrect.



Emphasis mine.


----------



## dmp (Nov 22, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> I was incorrect to call them adverbs, I believe, but I am dead right that they are not prepositions.
> 
> ...



I'm correct, and my reply before this one illustrates that fact.



> BEYOND all this, however, is the truth that this "rule" is tremendously outdated.



I didn't make the claim he broke a rule, however antiquated, I only noticed he did the deed.  I said him using 'of' 'blew it' for me.  It was a jest and a   but rather than add to the discussion of the photo he processed, you thought it'd be more fun to take us on a grammar lesson.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 22, 2006)

dmp said:


> I didn't make the claim he broke a rule, however antiquated, I only noticed he did the deed.  I said him using 'of' 'blew it' for me.  It was a jest and a   but rather than add to the discussion of the photo he processed, you thought it'd be more fun to take us on a grammar lesson.


So sorry, D. I had no idea your jest and  added to the discussion about the photo he processed. 

You're welcome to believe whatever antiquated rules you'd like. I promise I'll leave you alone about such things in the future.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 22, 2006)

Jon: 'tis a lovely post processing job, one for which you should be proud of.


----------



## dmp (Nov 22, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:


> You're welcome to believe whatever antiquated rules you'd like. I promise I'll leave you alone about such things in the future.



So you honestly don't believe dictionary.com?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 22, 2006)

dmp said:


> So you honestly don't believe dictionary.com?


Are we getting off topic from the thread, or aren't we? I'm happy either way, just let me know which you prefer.


----------



## dmp (Nov 22, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:


> Are we getting off topic from the thread, or aren't we? I'm happy either way, just let me know which you prefer.



You stated it's 'impossible' to end a sentence with a preposition.  I showed you, based on a credible source, that it's not only POSSIBLE, but suggested at times.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Nov 22, 2006)

Oooh, two cute guys arguing grammar rules. Be still my heart!!


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 22, 2006)

dmp said:


> You stated it's 'impossible' to end a sentence with a preposition.  I showed you, based on a credible source, that it's not only POSSIBLE, but suggested at times.


So beyond even touching whether or not it's possible, what was the point of the original post regarding this subject? Are you saying it's NOT suggested in the sentence Jon posted? How would you rephrase it then? By removing the word "of"?


----------



## misterblu (Nov 22, 2006)

misterblu said:


> Thanks D.  Couldn't have done it without your awesome picture to base it off of.



Couldn't have done it without your awesome picture of which to base it off.

Nah.  Sounds like shite.


Couldn't have done it without your awesome picture of which to base it.

Meh.

Without your awesome picture I couldn't have done it.


----------



## dmp (Nov 22, 2006)

Do you have that Very high res for printing, J?


----------



## misterblu (Nov 22, 2006)

dmp said:


> Do you have that Very high res for printing, J?



Yessir!  How big do you want?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 24, 2006)

misterblu said:


> Couldn't have done it without your awesome picture to base it off of.


As it turns out, "of" IS an adverb, modifying the adverb "off."

Neither are prepositions in this sentence.


----------



## Nienna (Nov 24, 2006)

Less talk, more pictures!


----------

